# Copper Powder Horn



## Maine Digger (May 2, 2004)

Hello All, Here's another unexpected find from digging. I've actually had this for a couple of years now; it came out of an mid 1800's dump site.  I knew it was a powderhorn/flask, but didn't give it much thought as at the time my target was bottles.[8D]
 I had a tag sale at my house the last couple of days, (I got to meet Sunshine4me, [] who by the way is on to a terrific site on the banks of the Presumscott River.[]) A man came through inquiring about old military items, so I asked him if he would mind checking out my powderhorn. To make a long story a little shorter, he offered me $100 on the spot. I asked if he was serious, and he said he believed this was a late colonial period powderhorn sans the pouring spout and straps. I obviously didn't sell it, and am going to get it examined by some experts in the field. To think I've had this sitting in my cellar for the past couple of years![8D]    
 Update:
 On a website I just checked, this appears to be a pistol powder flask rather than Powder Horn.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 2, 2004)

Here's a close up of the base area decoration'; I just checked a web site and this is called a shell and plant pattern. I don't believe this quite as old as my visiter stated.  Unfortunately when I found it, the top was dislodged or deteriated; nevertheless, a fun find1[]


----------



## Maine Digger (May 2, 2004)

and here's acloseup of neck detail


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 3, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4070&item=2241777847&rd=1

 Hey Norm, Great early powder flask! Ebays got one on like yours right now but not in  as good of shape. The seller says 1830's. Thanks for sharing this post. Antique Military and antique bottles.... it doesn't get any better than that![] Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## IRISH (May 3, 2004)

I dug one a lot like that a few years ago,  they are a great thing to find.
 Powder Horns also come with animals and hunting scenes on them,  a bottle dealer here has some that I'm trying to resist buying [] .
 I have been told that when you got a new gun they gave one of these away with it,  anyone know if that's true ?


----------

